# AAAACCCK! Don't do this when you cook!



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dave, is this different than the other thread about mistakes & fixes?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

This is mistakes that can’t be fixed as opposed to those that can.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Back when I was single I cooked a meal in a crock pot. I added a ramp [wild onion] and it smelled so good I added more. By the time the meal was done even the dog wouldn't eat it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

mark sr said:


> Back when I was single I cooked a meal in a crock pot. I added a ramp [wild onion] and it smelled so good I added more. By the time the meal was done even the dog wouldn't eat it.


re: the ramp. If you had eaten it you would not be allowed on the school bus. You have to be from the mountains to understand it.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Probably 25 years ago made a pot of chili and used habanero peppers. My son and I like spicy foods and we toughed through a bowl each, sweating the whole time. Tossed the rest of the pot. Have not used a habanero pepper since. It was incredibly hot. If it says habanero on the label I won’t even consider it lol


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

(Never heard word Ramp before.)

Not me but 85 yo aunt, who insisted on cooking me pancakes for breakfast. So runny in middle I couldn’t eat them. When her back was turned I dropped them on floor for her lab. He wouldn’t eat them. So I had to scoop the mess up an put in my pocket.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What is Ramp?

edit: oh, I see it now~ it’s wild onion.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

When I was a kid around 10 or 12, my mom would teach us how to cook. My sister made some brownie type cakes and switched the sugar to salt. My dad was the first to bite into one. He kept quite so he could see the expressions on our faces when we bit into them. God those thing were awful. Hurt my sister feelings bad, but we couldn't help but laugh. :vs_cool:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

https://www.wideopeneats.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-ramps/


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Good link. Now I want some. But it they’re so perishable that the only last 3 days I doubt I’ll see them down in the south :sad:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

BayouRunner said:


> Probably 25 years ago made a pot of chili and used habanero peppers. My son and I like spicy foods and we toughed through a bowl each, sweating the whole time. Tossed the rest of the pot. Have not used a habanero pepper since. It was incredibly hot. If it says habanero on the label I won’t even consider it lol


Once, in a galaxy far far FAR away, I subbed six jalapenos for six habaneros. Habs are about 100 times as hot in Scovil Units as jalapenos. 

Dumped the dish in the garden, and the coyotes vomited.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

BayouRunner said:


> Probably 25 years ago made a pot of chili and used habanero peppers. My son and I like spicy foods and we toughed through a bowl each, sweating the whole time. Tossed the rest of the pot. Have not used a habanero pepper since. It was incredibly hot. If it says habanero on the label I won’t even consider it lol


I moved from Chicago to southern Arizona after the 79-80 blizzard thawed out when I was 20. I met a nice Mexican girl and she cooked me a Mexican dish that was very good. It had jalapenos in it and was spicy. The next day, I was on the 'throne' and it was coming out hot. I mean on fire. That has never happened before. My grampa walked past the door of the bathroom and heard me groaning and said " Coming out hot is it? Want me to get you a popsicle?" Then he laughed all the way down the hall. I actually considered it but didn't. Now when I see Homer Simpson eat that hot pepper and grabs a popsicle and tried to stick in his mouth but it melts before it gets there, I can relate! LOL :vs_laugh:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

True story. When I was young I had a couple come down from New Jersey to spend a week for Mardi gras. We did the New Orleans thing. We finished up the week at the house. Boiled a good bit of crawfish. They loved them. I was kidding but he never new it. I told him he had to eat some ice cream so he didn’t get the zactlys in the morning. He said what’s that? I said that’s when your azz burns exactly like your mouth did the night before. I like to died of laughter when I walked by the bathroom in the morning and I heard “Come on Ice Cream!” Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

If you are looking for a HOT PEPPER try this one CAROLINA REAPER.
It is good for your blood pressure ???


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Brainbucket said:


> I moved from Chicago to southern Arizona after the 79-80 blizzard thawed out when I was 20. I met a nice Mexican girl and she cooked me a Mexican dish that was very good. It had jalapenos in it and was spicy. The next day, I was on the 'throne' and it was coming out hot. I mean on fire. That has never happened before. My grampa walked past the door of the bathroom and heard me groaning and said " Coming out hot is it? Want me to get you a popsicle?" Then he laughed all the way down the hall. I actually considered it but didn't. Now when I see Homer Simpson eat that hot pepper and grabs a popsicle and tried to stick in his mouth but it melts before it gets there, I can relate! LOL :vs_laugh:


Yeah, the afterburner effect. Only a short while, though.

But, oh, lordy, I wanted a popsicle - for a suppository. Ahhhhhhhhh. . . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Brainbucket said:


> I moved from Chicago to southern Arizona after the 79-80 blizzard thawed out when I was 20. I met a nice Mexican girl and she cooked me a Mexican dish that was very good. It had jalapenos in it and was spicy. The next day, I was on the 'throne' and it was coming out hot. I mean on fire. That has never happened before. My grampa walked past the door of the bathroom and heard me groaning and said " Coming out hot is it? Want me to get you a popsicle?" Then he laughed all the way down the hall. I actually considered it but didn't. Now when I see Homer Simpson eat that hot pepper and grabs a popsicle and tried to stick in his mouth but it melts before it gets there, I can relate! LOL :vs_laugh:


Whoo-ee! That was a tran-zition . . . .


----------

